# Punta Del Este, Uruguay



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Well first I would like to say that my english is bad but i´m learning

I´ll show the city of Punta del este a very important turistic city in South America

Location:

















And some of wikipedia 

Punta del Este is an upscale resort town on the southern tip of Uruguay, southeast of Maldonado and about 140 km east of Montevideo. Although the town has a year-round population of about 7,300, , the summer tourist boom often boosts the population by an extra 500,000


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Sin título por | maria e carrasco |, en Flickr




Skyline Parada 1, Playa Mansa. por Flodigrip's world, en Flickr



edificio por pfherranz, en Flickr


charla intima por guazzu, en Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I love Punta del Leste Id go more there if I could


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

More photos 



Sin título por Chetito, en Flickr




Punta del Este por Jefferson Bernardes, en Flickr



Punta del Este Downtown Skyline | 110308-1813-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



Punta del Este Skyline at dusk | 110113-9553-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

More photos in a moment


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

More of Punta...



Punta del Este por Carla Siqueira, en Flickr



Uruguai 2009 299 por elisa nascimento, en Flickr



Punta Ballena - Punta del Este 2008 por carlamg, en Flickr


Puerto de Punta del Este por ErniePhoto, en Flickr


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

*Gorriti Island*

If you are traveling through Uruguay, be sure to place Isla Gorriti on your list of sites to explore. It is located only 2 kilometers from the lovely Punta del Este and is also near Playa Mansa.





















Punta del Este - Isla Gorriti por abtourviajes, en Flickr


Isla Gorriti por Pedro Murta, en Flickr


Isla Gorriti - Punta del Este por JuanFL, en Flickr


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Punta del Este from the air:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Punta del Este is really nice. Undoubtly one of the most upscale resorts in South America.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I closed this thread before you are wasting more time of posting more photos. Please read all the stickies photo rules up on the top of this section and send me a PM when you are ready to add source and credits. Sorry!


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Volando sobre Punta del Este - Boogie Skydive 2009 por Lucas Lanza, en Flickr


Volando sobre Punta del Este - Boogie Skydive 2009 por Lucas Lanza, en Flickr


Volando sobre Punta del Este - Boogie Skydive 2009 por Lucas Lanza, en Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great skyline for a small city:yes:


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Is true!

Thanks!

More photos in a moment!


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Punta del Este por Raul Lisboa, en Flickr



Punta Del Este por Diógenes Araújo, en Flickr



Arquitetura Punta del Este por C + A Arquitetura e Interiores, en Flickr




Aeropuerto Internacional de Laguna del Sauce, Punta del Este por Flodigrip's world, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/louiselindsay/5562497376/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740698687/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740707621/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5741262936/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740734977/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5741294522/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740745383/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5741296984/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740771225/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5741317244/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740773237/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5741319138/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740888869/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740861191/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5741444388/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740881113/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740884233/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740886831/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740903067/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740906037/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5741520884/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5740979225/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/viviremco/5972174975/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/viviremco/5972081961/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/viviremco/5972005635/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/viviremco/5972510204/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/viviremco/5972109703/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Palme!

You took the thread xD.


----------



## nico...u13 (May 15, 2009)

Very nice pictures of Punta del Este. One of the most beautiful places on the world to enjoy the holidays.

thanks Nort and Palmesano


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread....lovely photos...:cheers2:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nort said:


> Thanks Palme!
> 
> You took the thread xD.


yes xDD


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

More photos in a moment.


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Punta del Este por jikatu, en Flickr



Punta Del Este por brunobueno, en Flickr



Punta Del Este por Rafael Coelho Salles, en Flickr



Marina del Este (I) por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr



Punta del Este por jmalfarock, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures


----------

